# Barebow challenge



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

With all this barebow talk lately, I thought I'd offer a little challenge to the other twisted, unguided archers out there. 

In our "TOTS" rounds here in Texas, we shoot 3 distances and 3 target sizes. It's like an abbreviated FITA with a twist, or if you prefer, the toughest 900 round you've ever shot.  

The closest distance and target size is 30 meters on a 60 cm face. Yesterday, Rick Stonebraker (former world championship team member, clout record holder and arguably the best archer to never make an Olympic team) and I shot together in the senior barebow divison at the most recent installment of TOTS. Once again, he beat me overall, but we both shot the 30M target pretty well I thought.

For 36 arrows, he shot a 310 and I shot a 317. 

I challenge Ben, Dewayne and John and anyone else who wishes to accept, to give it a try and see how you do.

I look forward to seeing your scores. Surely a 320+ is possible.

So far, on the TOTS round, I believe Rick's 881 is the highest total shot so far. That's 36 arrows at 60 meters on a 122 cm face, 36 at 50 on an 80cm face (the toughest distance by far) and then 36 arrows on the 60cm face at 30 meters for a total of 108 scored arrows.

But for the purpose of the challenge, I'd love to see how folks measure up on the 60cm face at 30M

GO!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

After shooting 4 TOTS barebow, I'm thinking a 300/250/300 is going to be an excellent score. Rick will occasionally surpass that. So far I have not.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

After the doc says I'm cleared to shoot again, I will be shooting all sorts of rounds and this will be one of them


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Demmer, I'd love to see what you could do with one of our TOTS rounds. 900 is out there, waiting to be broken. 301 is the best 60M score Rick and I've been able to post, and 317 at 30M. That means in theory if a guy could shoot 282 at 50 on the 80cm face, they could break 900. I am not sure I'll ever do it, but someone should. 

The 60cm face at 30 is pretty easy to practice. Most of us can find 30 meters to shoot. So I'm curious how well a 317 will hold up.

I'm telling you, these TOTS rounds are addictive. I've shot plenty of 900 rounds, but these are different. A different challenge at every distance. I love it. Apparently, so do a lot of other folks!


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm kinda jealous of all you warm weather fellas. Come November, outdoor shooting gets awfully tough to do. 
I would imagine that round is a blast. As the years go by, I am liking shooting spots more than 3d. I'm stuck I'm 3d land. Lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun but I don't know of any club round here that has those kind of faces. At our club we get guys sticking 5 spots on the 60yd butt because they don't have a clue


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Jon, you gotta do what I do. Order some faces from Lancaster.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I am going to see what I can do this weekend. The rainy season up here in Washington is starting on Tuesday, and will be here until next May. If I can find an 80 cm target, I should be able to get some sort of a score in. This sounds like a lot of fun.

Pete


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

John M, I'll give it a shot weather permitting, we had 4" of snow the other day. So outdoor playing is closing fast. 
What are the distances 30, 50 and 70 I'm thinking. 
How are they scored and how many arrows per round? 
Our 30 isn't a 60 face it's 40. 

I'm no John Demmer or Ben, just a lowly bb shooter in Wyoming. 

Chad


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

John, I will accept your challenge don't know how well I will do but I will be honest about it...I've shot bad before!!!Lol!!!


I will go to the club this week sometime and shoot...


Your scores that you posted was that shot Barebow (true BB) or OLYmpic with sights and all??



Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

True (WA/FITA) Barebow. That's how we roll here in Texas  ha, ha. Rick's the guy who put on US Field Nationals the past 2 years, and he's forgotten more about recurve and barebow archery than most folks will ever know. I think he's a future archery HOF'er if you ask me.

So, for our TOTS round, we shoot barebow archers one set of distances closer than their recurve or compound counterparts (ala World Archery Field  ) So that means that adult and junior barebow archers will shoot 60 meters on a 122cm face, 50 meters on an 80 (ouch!) and then 30 meters on a 60 (fun!). 

The first barebow archer to break 900 in competition gets to pick their brand of beer and I'm buying.

John


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> Jon, you gotta do what I do. Order some faces from Lancaster.


That's exactly what I'm doing this week


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've shot the 70/50/30 with my Olympic gear (last year) and the best I could do was in the 950/960 range. I think Vic Wunderle shot a 970+ one day. I still think a world class recurve archer can break 1000. So far, the only archers we've had break that elusive 1000 mark were cadet compounders. Justin Dixon has shot 3 1000+ TOTS now. He was the first to ever break 1000 on that round. Quite an achievement really.

The best adult compounders are still in the 990 range. No adult compounder has broken the 1000 mark yet.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

We'll be pushing 25,000 arrows on the TOTS round for 2014.  It seems we created a monster with this one. ha, ha.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> We'll be pushing 25,000 arrows on the TOTS round for 2014.  It seems we created a monster with this one. ha, ha.


That is awesome


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Bare bow? Great, as if I didn't have enough choices as it is...lol. 

I'm glad I had a chance to shoot the TOTS this weekend...what a great time. I'll say, that is some of the fastest shooting I've seen....108 shots came quickly. It was nice being done that early...made for a great day.

can't wait to see the schedule for next year...


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are impressive numbers.

For some of you that wonder what that 30m distance is in USAA achievement scores is like.

Thats the third pin (grey) and the score to earn your grey pin is 170. Very do able. Usually the 4th pin at 50 is where the adults start to plateau.

So our 5 best adult achievement scores at 30m barebow.. 249-247-244-239-222.

Most of these adults were only 1-2 years of shooting (1-2 timesMany of them shot these scores with light weight club bows and arrows.

DC


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, it's almost over before you know it. 108 scored arrows before 2:30 p.m.? Who ever heard of that? ha, ha. And we don't even start scoring until 10:00 a.m.! 

I think part of what keeps folks coming back is that we get it done so quickly. Yea, we're tired but we also want more!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

DC, is that 30M pin on an 80 or 60cm face?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

80cm. Thats part of what makes your scores and numbers so impressive.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

The new pin matrix allows for shooting the 50m distance at a 122cm target for barebow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks. And yea, that 60 looks TINY at 30 meters in the wind! ha, ha.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Challenge accepted. I´ll have a go on that round. 

Just to clarify:

60m: 36 arrows on a 122cm target
50m: 36 arrows on a 80cm target
30m: 36 arrows on a 60cm target

Right?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, that's correct Martin. 

I was really curious what folks could do on the 60cm face at 30M for 36 arrows, but if you want to shoot the whole round, by all means go right ahead.

So far I believe 881 is the top score that Rick has shot on that round. He's usually right around 300 at 60M, 270 at 50M and 310 at 30M.

I think a 900 barebow would be quite an achievement. Esp. on a windy day.

John


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok...this is what I did today....went home cut 4 more of my fabulous CXL 250 to 29-1/2" glued in 90 grain points (terrible FOC) so now I've got 6...LOL!!!


Went to the club went to 33 yards..there was a 50 cm target shot 6 practice shots scored it on my phone app which for some reason scored 54321 I scored a 166/180...I felt that was a pretty good score I shot 22-5s and 14-4s 4.61 average per arrow.


Then went to the 55 Yard..shooting a 65 cm target...shot a 145/180. I shot 7-5s 23-4s 6-3s for a 4.03 average.


My club doesn't do much with field so this is the targets they had out...I shot my Tr7 with no stab but weight in the stab hole and the bottom hole.


Couldn't muster the energy to shoot the 60 meter may shoot that later this week.


I know this isn't exactly by the challenge rules but it's as close as I can get for now.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dewayne, we use a 60cm target face at 30 meters. However, the 80cm face will work at 50M, but it needs to be a 10-1 multicolor face to be able to compare scores.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok...well I will have to call Lancaster 


Dewayne


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

FYI, this challenge is on the multicolored FITA face....I guess I should have known that but, being the newby that I am when John said the 50cm,60cm and so on I figured it was on the black and white.....it's not...the 10-1 FITA face.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

vabowdog said:


> FYI, this challenge is on the multicolored FITA face....I guess I should have known that but, being the newby that I am when John said the 50cm,60cm and so on I figured it was on the black and white.....it's not...the 10-1 FITA face.
> 
> 
> Dewayne Martin


Close. 60, 80, and 122cm.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> Close. 60, 80, and 122cm.


I didn't think you good ol boys understood the metric system


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Apparently some better than others. Lol


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, technically the "challenge" was just 36 arrows at 30M on the 60cm face. That's a pretty common target face, so I thought it would be easy for folks to do - esp. since they only need 30 meters. 

But, if you want to see how you stack up on a full "TOTS 1080 round, then yea, 36 arrows on a 122 cm face at 60, 80cm at 50 meters and 60cm face at 30 meters is the round we shoot.

Rick Stonebraker is consistently beating me this year by about 15-20 points, and he's scoring in the 870-880 area. Top score is 881 for the full 108 arrows. I think his best at 60M so far is a 301. I think the best 30M score is the 317 I shot Saturday, and I can't be sure but the top 50M score either of has shot will be somewhere around 280. 

Surely a barebow archer can break 900 on this if they have a good day.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The origin and relevance of this round is that everyone gets to shoot 36 arrows at their OR target and distance, regardless of which discipline they shoot. It's a modified fita, using the two most important target sizes and distances for compound and recurve, plus an extra challenge for that last 36 arrows to give folks a chance to catch up at the end. The Cadet and older compounders shoot vertical 3-spot 60's at 30 meters so we can keep shooting 6 arrow ends all the way to the end. This really keeps things moving, and they don't have to worry about crushing arrows with just 2 arrows/spot.

108 arrows seems to be just about right for a good day's event.

We're starting these at 10:00 a.m. and routinely finishing up by 3:00 p.m.

This gives folks time to drive to the event and drive home on the same day.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Demmer said:


> Apparently some better than others. Lol





Yes some better than others!!!



Dewayne


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Just for a lark and because I only had a 122cm target available, I shot 6 ends at 60 meters tonight. 321. I am going to get the 80 and 60 to shoot a full round


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

321 is a strong score Ben. If we get the format we hope to get for Outdoor nationals next July, that would be a heck of an average.

If you can shoot 320/300/330 then that's a 950, which I would think would be nearly impossible to beat with a barebow rig.

Very curious to see your 30M score on the 60cm face. I'm not sure I can do much better than the 317 I shot Saturday.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> 321 is a strong score Ben. If we get the format we hope to get for Outdoor nationals next July, that would be a heck of an average.
> 
> If you can shoot 320/300/330 then that's a 950, which I would think would be nearly impossible to beat with a barebow rig.
> 
> Very curious to see your 30M score on the 60cm face. I'm not sure I can do much better than the 317 I shot Saturday.


John, It has been a while since I shot a full fita. Is the regular 50 and 30 meter face 80cm or 60cm?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The old fita used an 80cm face at both 50 meters and 30 meters. This 1080 round is a half fita (middle two distances and target sizes) plus 36 arrows on the 60cm face at the closest distance. For us, that means 36 arrows at 30 meters on the 60cm face. I felt that the 80 cm face at 30 meters just didn't offer enough of a challenge to a good shooter, plus I wanted the option to use 3-spot faces at the closest distance so we could continue to shoot 6-arrow ends all the way through. That cuts at least an hour off the length of the tournament, which people really seem to appreciate. 

I can remember all the groaning when we shot a fita and switched to 3-arrow ends at 30 meters. Everyone was already tired and then we slowed the event down even more. That kinda stunk. So to keep shooting 6-arrow ends, we put up multiple spot faces for the compound shooters and they just put 2 arrows in each spot. They're happy because they don't have to worry about crushing arrows, and everyone else is happy because we shoot 6-arrow ends all the way to the end.

John


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> The old fita used an 80cm face at both 50 meters and 30 meters. This 1080 round is a half fita (middle two distances and target sizes) plus 36 arrows on the 60cm face at the closest distance. For us, that means 36 arrows at 30 meters on the 60cm face.  I felt that the 80 cm face at 30 meters just didn't offer enough of a challenge to a good shooter, plus I wanted the option to use 3-spot faces at the closest distance so we could continue to shoot 6-arrow ends all the way through. That cuts at least an hour off the length of the tournament, which people really seem to appreciate.
> 
> I can remember all the groaning when we shot a fita and switched to 3-arrow ends at 30 meters. Everyone was already tired and then we slowed the event down even more. That kinda stunk. So to keep shooting 6-arrow ends, we put up multiple spot faces for the compound shooters and they just put 2 arrows in each spot. They're happy because they don't have to worry about crushing arrows, and everyone else is happy because we shoot 6-arrow ends all the way to the end.
> 
> John


Thanks, 60cm @30 meters should be tough.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing this week


jon, pretty sure archers nook in London ON has them on hand together with all other sizes, and the good plastic ones also.

wayne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, it's a real challenge, especially in the wind. That 6cm 10-ring is pretty tiny at 30 meters. 

We get all the faces we need for our TOTS rounds from Lancasters or Maple Leaf press. There are 5 possible faces that can be used. Recurvers (well most recurvers) use the single spot 10-1 ring multicolored 122/80/60cm faces. However, we have the Cadet and older compound archers shoot the 6-ring 80cm face at 50 (same as they would for a USAT event) and then a vertical 3-spot 60cm face (yes, they do make them) at 30 meters to save on arrows and allow us to continue shooting 6 arrow ends. 

The other reason we can keep shooting 6-arrow ends all the way through is that we will hang a pair of 60cm 10-ring faces side-by-side at the closest distance for the recurve/barebow and younger compounders, so no more than 2 archers are putting their arrows on a single spot. We always shoot 3 archers per bale so we can shoot a single line (again, to keep things moving) and I encourage the archer with the top score on the bale to shoot on one face by themselves, and the two lower ranked archers to share the other 60cm face. 

So far, this has worked out beautifully, and I don't think a single 108-arrow round has taken more than 5 hours total to shoot.

John


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Ok, we tried the 30m round yesterday in my club in a simple competition format. 6 arrows per round. Conditions were pretty good. Almost no wind, but chilly and on the way to getting dark. We didnt have time to shoot the full round this time. 

The scores 30m/60cm: 

Martin Ottosson (me) 319
Khalid Hadrous 260
Peter Roback 253

It was a lot harder than I expected. I thought I was going to be able to stay in the yellow all the time, but it was not even close. I only had one 58 round were all 6 arrows stayed within the nine, and on all the others a few always slipped out. The 60cm feel big in field archery on 30m, but now it felt pretty small 

I didn´t feel that I shot that good, so I think I can end up higher with a few more tries, but I would say that it was a decent average round for me. 330 is possible for sure, but I doubt I can reach much higher than that even on a good day. I really liked the level of difficultness, like a perfect mix of getting a ten on a good shot and slipping just out of the yellow on the bad ones. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That's pretty darn good Martin. Saturday was my best at 317. I had one 57 point end in there but as you say, it's easy to miss the gold and throw one in the 7 at 30 meters - esp. if the wind is blowing.

Glad you enjoyed it. I'd love to know what you could do on a full 1080 round. So far, I think Rick's 881 is the best I've seen.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Took some of my own medicine today and shot the 60cm face at 30M for a 52,53,53,50,55 and 55 - Total - 318. Back yard, no wind. Was hoping to break 320, but not yet. Maybe tomorrow at our TOTS championship!


----------



## ttop (Aug 4, 2007)

John,
I shot with you at Hoyt days this year. Your score inspired me to work harder. I got up to 720 last weekend, but this challenge is something else.
I tried it and wound up with 263. You not only need your group size down but it needs to be really well centered on the smaller face. 
I kept letting my groups wander down and it really cost a lot of points. I like it because it gives me new benchmarks to work toward. 
Hope more shooters try this and post. I will post my progress ( If I make any). :wink:
Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Awesome Tom. Glad you have taken it on. 

I shot pretty poorly at all distances today unfortunately, and failed to break 300 at 30 meters today. Yes, the heat index was over 100, and yes the crosswind made it tough, but I felt I should have done better. 

You're absolutely right though Tom - not much room for error at all on that 60cm face at 30. Several times I threw one out in the 4, and couldn't help but notice I had only missed the 8-ring by a few inches. UGH. 

Well, it's fun. And I think it's a pretty good test for all barebow archers.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I went up to the range today and tried out the challenge. I don't string walk so I shot it with my recurve that is set up for NFAA traditional. 1 anchor, index finger always on the nock, I shoot 3 fingers under. This is how I shoot the NFAA field round, so I shot this challenge that way also. Some day I might try string walking but I am pretty comfortable with my traditional form. It is really interesting to try different targets , when I first saw the 60 cm target and thought 30 meters that is a big spot but it was quite a challenge. Since I had the whole day I did the whole round 36 at 60 meters 122 cm target, 36 at 50 meters 80 cm target and 36 at 30 meters 60 cm target. It was a perfect day for shooting 80 degrees and a light breeze and no other people at the range today.

60 meters
48,52,48,54,50,50 total 302

50 meters
53,50 49,49,45,48 total 294

30 meters
52,53,52,50,48,48 total 303

Grand total 899


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Corene1 said:


> Grand total 899


Way to go, Corene!!! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Corene1 said:


> I went up to the range today and tried out the challenge. I don't string walk so I shot it with my recurve that is set up for NFAA traditional. 1 anchor, index finger always on the nock, I shoot 3 fingers under. This is how I shoot the NFAA field round, so I shot this challenge that way also. Some day I might try string walking but I am pretty comfortable with my traditional form. It is really interesting to try different targets , when I first saw the 60 cm target and thought 30 meters that is a big spot but it was quite a challenge. Since I had the whole day I did the whole round 36 at 60 meters 122 cm target, 36 at 50 meters 80 cm target and 36 at 30 meters 60 cm target. It was a perfect day for shooting 80 degrees and a light breeze and no other people at the range today.
> 
> 60 meters
> 48,52,48,54,50,50 total 302
> ...


That's a score you should be very proud of. I think 900 for a barebow archer on this round is the equivalent of a 1300 fita for a recurve shooter.

Out of curiosity (not that it matters one bit) but did you have a 12" stabilizer on your bow as per the NFAA rules? 

And the most impressive score of the three to me is that 294 at 50 meters. Wowzers. 50 is usually the toughest by far.

Good for you.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Here are my results. Started off the day having to reserve my string since it broke last weekend. I decided to be wild and crazy and use a nock set position that is 1/2 inch above the arrow perpendicular point. I have be using 1/8 inch for 10 years because that is what I was told to use when I first started shooting 10 years ago. One of the guys at the range last weekend said barebow shooters are typically in the 1/2 to 1 inch range and 1/8 inch is for compounds.

Since this is a barebow challenge, I decided to try shooting with string walking for the first time for an actual scoring event (I normally do the NFAA finger on the nock release for the Trad division). So 1 end at 60 to find a new aiming point (I used to be point on at 60m with my old nock set position). 1 end at 50 to find a string walking position, and 2 ends at 30m to find one. It is a really weird sensation seeing that arrow right under the glasses at 30m.

Weather was really nice, low 80s with a light wind.

Anyways, here are my scores:
60m on a 122cm target: 222
50m on a 80cm target: 236
30m on a 60cm target: 241
total: 699

Yeah, a pretty lame score compared to all you great shooters. But its a data point if anyone is interested

Pete


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pete, good for you. That's a fantastic score for someone that just started string walking! Geez! 

Good job.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> That's a score you should be very proud of. I think 900 for a barebow archer on this round is the equivalent of a 1300 fita for a recurve shooter.
> 
> Out of curiosity (not that it matters one bit) but did you have a 12" stabilizer on your bow as per the NFAA rules?
> 
> ...


 I have a 10 inch stabilizer on the bow. Actually 50 was the easiest to aim at just tough to hit. For 60 meters I aim front of the shelf at the bottom blue ring. at 50 meters it is cover the spot with top of the arrow at the red blue line, 30 meters is a 1/2 inch gap on the spot.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

John, were do you hold the TOTS shoots? This is the first time I've ever heard abot the event or round. Is there any other places in the States that shoots this round to your knowledge?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Art, we hold many TOTS rounds here in Texas. Just wrapped up our last one on Saturday - the "CTOTS" or Texas Outdoor Target Series Championship. It featured the archers who qualified for the championship title by shooting in at least 3 TOTS during the season. 

This year, we had over 260 rounds shot in the TOTS series, totaling 28,512 arrows shot in competition. Last year I think we were around 10-12K arrows, so you can see how the series has grown in popularity. In fact, several of the venues filled up within days of opening registration and we had waiting lists for weeks ahead of the event.

It's not a new idea - just new for outdoors. I stole the idea from the TFAA and their "SYWAT" (Shoot Your Way Across Texas) indoor series. I figured we needed an outdoor series of easy to enter, one-day outdoor rounds so our archers could get more experience. Prior to TOTS, they had only about 3 outdoor events a year here to compete in, and two of those were state championships. Not much chance to prepare if that's all the competitve opportunity one has.

The format can be found on the TSAA website here:

http://www.texasarchery.org/Registrations/14/TOTS/TOTSInfo.htm

This "barebow challenge" really was just the closest distance and target size (60cm face at 30 meters) since I figured most folks could find 30 meters to shoot it, and 60cm faces are fairly common if one has a JOAD program nearby.

Give it a try!


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I would suggest to give the whole thing a try. To me, the 60m on a 122cm target was the easiest, 50m on the 80cm target was a challenge, but that 60cm target at 30m just kicked my butt. I am glad I took this challenge. It was a blast.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Glad you enjoyed it. I find it a very challenging, but very fun round to shoot with the barebow. 

I have consistently scored best on the 60cm face at 30 meters. The 80cm face at 50 is usually lagging a good 40 points behind the other two distances. It's tough! At one point on Saturday, I shot a 4 on the 50M target and it was only about 2 inches from an 8. I'm like "2" at 50 meters just cost me 4 points? What !?!" ha, ha. It sure requires total focus all the way through to the end.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am going to give this another try next week and try it using a full FITA barebow setup string walking and all., I am currently setting up a string walking specific bow just to try it out, as it is something I have not done . I think this would be a really fun round to shoot at our local club for our end of the month open shoot also. Seems like there would be a lot more interaction between the shooters instead of breaking up into small groups and walking the field range.


----------



## ttop (Aug 4, 2007)

Tried the challenge again today. Small improvement to 272. Very tough round.
I'll keep working on it until I get it right! 
Thanks for the push
Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You bet Tom! Saturday was our final TOTS event, and the conditions were just brutal. I shot my worst 30M score of the season, but I guess that's why we compete. So we can see what we can do, and when we can do it. I enjoy this part of the TOTS round because it's different, and it's something I find very fitting for barebow archers - many of whom are comfortable shooting at 30M but perhaps not 50 or 60 or 70. The 60cm target size makes sure it's still very challenging, despite being 30 meters.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok...been in Richmond Va for two days of training and stopped by huntnshak and they had 60 cm FITA targets..so after I got home this evening I set it up at 30 meters shot 12 practice arrows to see where I was and scored...322 which I thought was weak...my first 6 I only dropped 3 points then I dropped 6 on the 2nd round and that's when the wheels fell off 11 points lost on round 3...10 points lost on round 4 got it back together and only lost 8 points on the final two rounds....

I feel like a 330 is very possible maybe even a 340.


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dewayne, a 318 is the best I've done, but now that I have this G1 shooting sweet, I can hopefully break 320 with it. It's harder than it looks. It doesn't take much to miss the gold on a 60cm face at 30 meters!

I love this round for a easy-to-do barebow 36-arrow challenge.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Dewayne, are you shooting with a stab or off the shelf? I might be able to get out and shoot this before the snow flies.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

John, shooting my Tr7 elevated rest and plunger and only a 8oz weight on front no stab...shooting my CXL250 with 90 grain points aiming at the bottom of the yellow...PO of 36 I think.


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> shooting my CXL250 with 90 grain points


You need a wide open field and some wind Dewayne.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> You need a wide open field and some wind Dewayne.




No I don't LOL!!!! I went from 120 up front to the 90s and wow!!! What terrible flight but they are impacting good at least out to 33.

Terrible FOC..they are really confused who supposed to be in front!



Dewayne


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought the real challenge was going to be the 80cm target at 50m since it is the proportionally smallest target.

But for the real challenge:
This weekend the NFAA will be having their National Outdoor Target at Yanton. Day 1 is a 900 round on a 122 cm target, and Day 2 will be a 600 round on a modified 92cm target, modified in that the scoring will only be the 6 through 10 rings, which essentially makes the scoring area a 46 cm diameter target for all three 40, 50, and 60 yard distances. 

Sunday is going to be brutal to all the non-compound people.

What is amazing is that they have 1 long bow shooter and 6 Traditional shooters signed up for it so far. And no string walking allowed. A 70m round for barebows is going to look like a cake walk compared to the 600 round on a 46cm target for the Trad shooters. I am highly encouraged by this. I am hoping that the USAA reconsider their ban against barebow shooters.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, I can tell you of the three target sizes and distances, the middle (80cm at 50M) is easily the hardest. But for the purposes of challenging my fellow barebow archers, I figured 30 meters would be easier to get in, and the 60cm face is something a little different.

As for USAA, they have reconsidered their "ban" on barebow shooters, and I think we'll see some excellent competition at Outdoor Nationals in 2015.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks John, this is good news to hear 

Are they going to keep the 70m round, or do something different?

Right now I am in the preliminary process of my travel plans for next year. Right now the list includes, Vegas, USAA Field Championships, NFAA Outdoor Championships, or the USAA Target. I can do 1, and maybe 2 depending on the budget. USAA target was off the radar due to the "ban" and was leaning more towards Mechanicsburg for the NFAA. What is funny, what the driver is more about how bad I will lose compared to the rest of the shooting field. I am not planning to go to win, I am planning to go to learn from the best. The more the better.

Does anyone know when and where the USAA Field will be next year? I haven't been able to find it on their website.

Pete


Pete


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pete, we're submitting a proposal soon to the board. I don't want to comment on the format just yet, but it will be very simple, and it will make perfect sense once everyone sees it. 

I wish we could get the word out sooner, but it will have to go through a vote by the board at the Nov. meeting. We can't do it any sooner than that.

As for USArchery Field, I've not heard who will be hosting it. I will miss having it literally on my daily commute to work. That was beyond nice.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

No problem, I understand. It is really nice to know that they are willing to reconsider their decision.

Next, we all (barebow, Oly Recurve, and Compound shooters around the world) need to convince WA to allow barebow in all of the Target events.

In the mean time, this is great new.

Thanks for all of your (and your team's) hard work behind the scenes to make this happen.

Pete


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The problem with working on one barebow proposal is that everyone wants to talk about "and the next thing we want is..." LOL. 

It's like a kid with two pennies making plans to buy the whole store.

Let's get the thing we're working on first. ha, ha.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Tuche


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok been busy with hunting season (a good one) just getting around to the challenge. Grabbed two ACE 470 110 gr point 30 1/2" two carbon one 600's 29 1/2" 90 gr point two ACC 318 30" 100gr point. Then shot 36 arrows at 30 meters scored 315 no practice. I shoot better without a warm up lol.
Will get back to you when TP calms down
Gary


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

2413gary said:


> Ok been busy with hunting season (a good one) just getting around to the challenge. Grabbed two ACE 470 110 gr point 30 1/2" two carbon one 600's 29 1/2" 90 gr point two ACC 318 30" 100gr point. Then shot 36 arrows at 30 meters scored 315 no practice. I shoot better without a warm up lol.
> Will get back to you when TP calms down
> Gary



I was just reading this and it seems to me that your score would improve a bit if all six of your arrows were the same. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Corene1 said:


> I was just reading this and it seems to me that your score would improve a bit if all six of your arrows were the same. Or am I missing something?


Gary can fling chop sticks and still hit the target so I think he's ok [emoji16]


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

all three arrows had the same point of aim so it was not to big of a deal


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I shot this round again today and could only muster up a 309 at 30 meters. Still fun to try something different.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

2413gary said:


> all three arrows had the same point of aim so it was not to big of a deal


I'm sorry but a 315 even with matched arrows is a pretty big deal. LOL! 

Nice shooting!

John


----------

